# Audi S3: Black Optics?



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone one know if black optics will become available on the S3 and if so when?


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

AoA told me January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

EmphasisTuningNYC said:


> AoA told me January


That's great news - it will coincide with the sport seats availability.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I heard January as well. That doesn't mean jack beep. 

The question is, if it's indeed January- does that mean January for the order sheet? Or you can order in November for January delivery?


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

I would like to see something firm. I keep hearing these rumors which don't mean much.... Audi, get your **** together.


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

One person here told me January availability and my dealer told me January order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Black optics. 
2016 model year availability 
6-7 months before the order guide is available, not good.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> Black optics.
> 2016 model year availability
> 6-7 months before the order guide is available, not good.


Is that the case with the SS seats too?


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> Black optics.
> 2016 model year availability
> 6-7 months before the order guide is available, not good.


Based on what information?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

chrixx said:


> Is that the case with the SS seats too?


Sadly, that is my thought.



Evolvd said:


> Based on what information?


GM meeting this past weekend.
If you don't want to trust this info, that is 100% ok with me. You're not going to hurt my feelings.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

chrixx said:


> Is that the case with the SS seats too?





RyanA3 said:


> Sadly, that is my thought.
> 
> 
> GM meeting this past weekend.
> If you don't want to trust this info, that is 100% ok with me. You're not going to hurt my feelings.


Got to be ****ing kidding me :banghead:
If that's the case, I'm gonna shop elsewhere.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

the info I got was on the blk optics option.
I was told that it'll be available for the 2016 MY and that the order guide won't be available for 6-7 months. but that doesn't make any sense.

I'll ask him for clarification on whether that will include SS, but I can't see how it wouldn't. ya know?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Please do, much appreciated.

This experience hasn't been steller. If Audi can tell me one way or another, then at least I can make a decision other than waiting for nothing. Who cares about your driverless car?


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> Sadly, that is my thought.
> 
> 
> GM meeting this past weekend.
> If you don't want to trust this info, that is 100% ok with me. You're not going to hurt my feelings.


Sorry if that came across as "non-believe", my intent was that you had some insider knowledge that you were willing to share. (BTW, thank you)

Reason I asked is that I'm going through Military Auto Source. The sales rep lives and works in Germany and has a direct contact with the Audi main offices. The info she is passing to me is they expect the Super Sport seats to be available after the first of the year and the Black Optics has not been confirmed or denied as of yet.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Evolvd said:


> ... The info she is passing to me is they expect the Super Sport seats to be available after the first of the year and the Black Optics has not been confirmed or denied as of yet.


As regards the seats and the black optics, this is my current understanding too.

The seats will become available very early next year. (BTW - I cancelled my order to wait for these seats)

As regards the black optics - I still do not know - hence this thread.


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

I received an email from my Military Auto Source rep and this is what she has to say.



> Audi has confirmed that the upgrades or changes on the 2015 S 3 are rumors and nothing has been official announced, but
> they did confirm that if the car would come out with these changes for mid 2015 it would be only available trough the Audi exclusive program.
> Other cars which are eligible for the exclusive program don't have any black optic packages, so we don't really have an answer for you if the car would have a black optic package or not.
> 
> In most cases if the car is part of the Audi exclusive program, there is an additional charge of $ 2500 to $ 3500 for just the car and than the price for the option which gets added.


Keep in mind she has a direct link to Audi so this information is coming through her from Audi. I hope this is not the case as my car won't be built until Feb/Mar timeframe and I'm very interested in the seats however I don't want to have to drop unnecessary money for a package that includes nothing else significant.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Evolvd said:


> Other cars which are eligible for the exclusive program don't have any black optic packages, so we don't really have an answer for you if the car would have a black optic package or not.


This makes zero sense. The exclusive program is available on almost every model, including models that have black optics as an option even in the USA (A4, A5, S4, S5, Q5, A6, S6, A7, S7, Q7).


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

I will pass that on and see what she says.


----------



## bread3s (Oct 31, 2014)

Keep us updated! I would not want to wait for nothing...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> Black optics.
> 2016 model year availability
> 6-7 months before the order guide is available, not good.


turns out, this news was true.
can't order Black Optics until maybe april/may 2015, for 2016 MY
unreal

this is a deal breaker for me.
must. have. black optics. 
ah, maybe I'll wait, this will give me time to hear more from the masses who are getting them, and tuning them.

SS will be available to order jan 2015, which is good for you SS fans.


----------

